# CPA and Co-founder of Bonsai Tax - Ask anything



## Derek Davis (Apr 9, 2015)

Please feel free to ask anything. For the more obvious reasons, I can't blindly give professional advice, but if you have any general tax questions before taxes are due next week - feel free to ask.


----------



## UberUser001 (Sep 8, 2015)

Derek Davis when applying for health care coverage at https://www.healthcare.gov would an uber driver report income as total income earned, or would it be OK to subtract estimated income tax, and expenses i.e. gas, mileage, etc?

thanks


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

Derek Davis said:


> Please feel free to ask anything. For the more obvious reasons, I can't blindly give professional advice, but if you have any general tax questions before taxes are due next week - feel free to ask.


Bonsai, when I get my 1099 from uberwhat form would I download when I use tax act. I will be using the .57 mile standard. Is there a schedule just for drivers where the .57 is already written in.


----------



## Derek Davis (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey Vegas - happy to help. Could you please clarify your question?


----------



## JeffP64FL (Sep 8, 2015)

Two questions:
#1 - I thought I saw in tax rules that if you choose mileage deduction over actual expenses, you have to continue using mileage in the future. But does that mean that you have to use the mileage deduction for the entire year or every year for the life of the vehicle used?
#2 - I also thought I saw in tax rules that mileage deduction was not allowed for limos and taxis. I think Uber would kinda fall in that category. However, I think we CAN use mileage because limo and taxi services only cannot use mileage if the company owns/uses 5 or more vehicles and, since I only use one, I CAN use the deduction. Does that sound right?
Thanks, in advance.


----------

